# good case suggestion



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Whats up everyone, right now i have an aspire turbo case that ive had for about a year and a half and i want to upgrade. im looking for a good case with good airflow and for a decent price. i was looking at the thermaltake soprano mainly bc its looks slick and has 120mm fans, no 80's but its a little steep in price. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Anything by Lian-Li...possibly the best built cases out there, and quiet, and the Antec Sonata....I reccomend installing the optional 2nd 120mm front fan on the Sonata.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, they arent really in my price range.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

True the Lian-Li's are a bit pricey, but the Sonata is only $80 or so on newegg...your gonna pay for the fetures you want and for something decent...it will however pay for itself with ease of installation and it will last ou a good long time....one thing to note, the sonata psu may not be sufficent at only 380W, lthough it is one of the better ones from antec....never skimp on the psu....good luck


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

You say your looking for a case with good airflow - but what else ? Does it need to have a window ? Certain other features ?
I mean there are soo many to choose from. 
Oh and whats wrong with the Aspire ? I was thinking about it for another little project - so do you have something bad to say about it ?
I was also thinking about getting it before i bought the one i am using now (Logisys armor)... but i wanted to be able to mount 120mm fans in it (which i did in my LS Armor).


----------



## Oceanborn (Nov 1, 2004)

If you have the money go for the Silverstone Nimitz. It's pricey, but it's worth every penny. it can hold pretty much everything you throw at it without crippling your internal space. 
Otherwise if you're on a budget I'll suggest a Kignwin KT-436


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

requirements and price range first .. we need to kno those before we can narrow down our suggestions for u or ull be looking through 10000's of cases .. -razz:


----------



## thad_rad (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-171-055&depa=1 :SHOCKED:


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

wow sorry i havnt replied, i never got a notification or anything. I went ahead and ordered a thermaltake soprano from newegg, got it the other day. Ill be putting it all together tomorrow. I really liked the look of the case and the 120's were a turn on. 

Sarkast, in response to the Aspire question, its not a bad case, i never really had any problems with it. Its just really loud with all those fan. Plus they arent really the best brand of fans, so they arent built to be quiet. I was having a few problems with it, nothing big, like the hdd lights and power light wouldnt work. I probably couldve fixed the problem but i just wanted something new. Ill post some picks whenever i get around to it.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Nemesis. Thats why i usually switch out case fans with ones i know fit my needs (cfm and noise- wise).
I also like to use fan controllers.

Good luck with your new case - i like the soprano - defenitely a good choice. (imo)


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

twajetmech said:


> True the Lian-Li's are a bit pricey, but the Sonata is only $80 or so on newegg...your gonna pay for the fetures you want and for something decent...it will however pay for itself with ease of installation and it will last ou a good long time....one thing to note, the sonata psu may not be sufficent at only 380W, lthough it is one of the better ones from antec....never skimp on the psu....good luck




can you replace the PSU with a larger one on the Sonata?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Just about any standard atx psu should fit, but if in doubt the dimensions for the psu's and what will fit in the case are found on their respective websites. if you wanted to put say an antec neo or pc p&c 510 in a sonata I don't think you'd have any issues.


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

twajetmech said:


> Just about any standard atx psu should fit, but if in doubt the dimensions for the psu's and what will fit in the case are found on their respective websites. if you wanted to put say an antec neo or pc p&c 510 in a sonata I don't think you'd have any issues.




now it makes my choice of computer case harder, was going for either Coolermaster Centurion 530 or the 531, now the Sonata interests me more since a larger PSU can be installed, hmmmmm :4-dontkno


----------

